# 12 Surprising Facts About Cheating



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

12 Surprising Facts About Cheating | Love + Sex - Yahoo! Shine

Thoughts?


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

jaquen said:


> 12 Surprising Facts About Cheating | Love + Sex - Yahoo! Shine
> 
> Thoughts?


Deejo posted this same thing yesterday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=1157825


----------



## Viseral (Feb 25, 2011)

Interesting how 10 out of 12 of these "facts" center around men cheating on their wives, yet fact #6 states that women cheat just as often as men and their affairs are more dangerous.

Just thought the article was unbalanced and therefore wrongfully implied that men are always the ones who are out cheating. Takes two to tango.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

I posted this in another thread about the same article.



> *Re: 12 Surprising Facts About Cheating*
> Fact #6: Women cheat just as much as men, and their affairs are more dangerous.
> 
> I think this one isn't as well understood, except maybe for here. It is far more devistating to a family when the woman cheats. I tried to bring this up once in a thread here but was flamed viciously by women who thought I was giving men an out for cheating. When a wife/mother detaches from the family, the effects are crippling to children. (My childhood experience talking)


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> Deejo posted this same thing yesterday.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=1157825


Oh? Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

Actually I've read 60% of men cheat during their marriage, while 50% of women do. Women are usually always emotional when they cheat, which is why it's more dangerous. Men get physical really fast.

This article actually applies to a lot of TAMers and the books I've read. 

In the long term success section you can read a bunch of threads about their marriage being stronger than ever after an affair they've refallen in passion / love and have learned about boundaries and transparency. 

The rest of these run hand in hand with Shirley Glass's "Not just Friends" book.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

To be fair, the article was written for Woman's Day magazine.

"Original article appeared on WomansDay.com." at the bottom of the article. However, even though it does seem unbalanced, it really isn't tough to apply it to BOTH husbands AND wives. Reading through the article, I easily placed myself in some of those facts..from my own emotional affairs.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Fact 4 is a lie. No, most men who cheat don't hate themselves. At all. That's the bullcrap they say when they get caught.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

The Middleman said:


> I posted this in another thread about the same article.





> Re: 12 Surprising Facts About Cheating
> Fact #6: Women cheat just as much as men, and their affairs are more dangerous.
> 
> I think this one isn't as well understood, except maybe for here. It is far more devistating to a family when the woman cheats. I tried to bring this up once in a thread here but was flamed viciously by women who thought I was giving men an out for cheating. When a wife/mother detaches from the family, the effects are crippling to children. (My childhood experience talking)


I think the _theory_ behind this is that women_ might _do a better job of playing the roles of nurturer and protector/provider than men. So in practical terms, a child's life could possibly continue with less interruption than if it were the mother who cheated.

However, those of us who had fathers who distanced themselves from their families and cheated, are aware of the intense pain and deep emotional damage this can cause.

So IMO it's immaterial which parent cheats - the negative effects on the family are vast.


----------



## Sigma Uber Alles (Oct 15, 2012)

jaquen said:


> 12 Surprising Facts About Cheating | Love + Sex - Yahoo! Shine
> 
> Thoughts?


Yeah, here's a thought...
My Rule Number One:
If I catch my SO cheating, I'll toss them like yesterday's trash. There won't be a need for any other rules regarding the matter.


----------



## Sigma Uber Alles (Oct 15, 2012)

costa200 said:


> Fact 4 is a lie. No, most men who cheat don't hate themselves. At all. That's the bullcrap they say when they get caught.


:iagree:


And while I'm at it Costa...
I read one of your earlier threads about the fact that men do not generally have female "friends" by whom they are not attracted, and because this is so, such "friends" are likely to result in EAs. I agree with the gist of your thread and thought you were highlighting a legitimate concern. Your detractor's on that point are just naive or ignorant of male/female dynamics. (No thread hijack intended here.)


----------

